# Need some help



## HauTruong (Jan 24, 2017)

There're a karateka in my country said that he invented rolling techniques in 1985 (just wrist - hand part) and modern nunchaku techniques (free style) were based on that . I want to find some document or some one can tell me that rolling techniques were appeared before 1985 !
P/s : Video below just for fun , not relate to the post
Thanks a lot !!!


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706043272912511


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Freestyle nunchaku - Wikipedia (if one places any credence with Wikipedia) seems to credit Dan Inosanto and Bruce Lee with practicing the FreeStyle Nunchaku, therefore before 1985.  But Freestyle is not traditional Nunchaku is it?

I remember a police cadet who studied Nunchaku as an art about 1973/4.  I didn't know much about it and didn't question it, but it was apparently not Freestyle.  I was given some brief instruction on some moves with nunchaku by a Master in my GM's kwan, in 1987, in Korea.

Clearly nunchaku are not from 1985 only.  But I cannot comment on Freestyle as a subset of nunchaku study/use.

I enjoyed the video by the way.


----------

